# 

## twizzter

Planuję założyć prysznic podgrzewany elektrycznie. Chodząc po różnorakich sklepach i składach budowlanych natknąłem się na tyle opinii, ilu było sprzedawców. Przede wszystkim chciałbym się dowiedzieć, na jakie parametry mam zwracać uwagę? Jaka będzie potrzebna minimalna moc i wydajność, aby zapewnić ciągle dostarczanie ciepłej wody? Zakładam, że wpływająca woda będzie najczęściej zimna, a zimową porą, podczas grzania CO, będzie miała ok 30st C. Podgrzewacz będzie wykorzystywany tylko do prysznica, w miarę możliwości chciałbym zasilać go z sieci 230V, chociaż nie wiem czy maksymalne ~6kW dostępne z jednofazowego podgrzewacza okaże się wystarczającą mocą do tego zadania. Nie chcę oszczędzać, i robić czegoś "po łebkach".  Pozdrawiam i czekam na Wasze opinie.

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

Są podgrzewacze do prysznica jednofazowe o mocy tego rzędu, np. te:
http://www.kospel.pl/pl/produkty/pod...jp-primus.html
ale nie wiem, czy 3 litry wody na minutę pozwolą na komfortowy prysznic...

----------


## Jarek.P

6kW jednofazowe podgrzewacze może i są, ale nie wiem, czy dużo jest jednofazowych instalacji zdolnych do wytrzymania takiego poboru prądu. 6kW to 26A płynące w obwodzie, czy masz przydział mocy i zabezpieczenia główne oraz obwodowe pozwalające na taki pobór? Oraz osobny przewód położony do miejsca instalacji takiego ogrzewacza, o przekroju 3x4mm2?

Jeśli powyższe warunki są spełnione, to 6kW ogrzewacz pozwoliłby na zasilanie prysznica, choć korzystanie z niego na pewno nie byłoby komfortowe. Względny komfort zapewniają dopiero urządzenia o mocy 2-3 razy większej, trójfazowe.
Jeśli nie, to niestety jesteś skazany na ogrzewacze o mocy rzędu 3-4kW, a te do prysznica można podłączyć jedynie godząc się z duuuża uciążliwością ich używania. Tylko malutka słuchawka prysznicowa, mały strumień wody. Albo kąpiele w niemal zimnej wodzie.

J.

----------


## Jerzysio

Natrysk z 6 kW będzie nad wyraz "rześki" i nie ma co liczyć na normalny strumień w miarę ciepłej wody !
Potrzebujesz min. 9 kW żeby mieć w miarę komfortową kąpiel.
Proponuję w miarę tanie ( polskie ! ) i proste w obsłudze podgrzewacze DAFI z zasilaniem 2x230.
pzdr
J

----------


## robertsz

6-9kW to chyba dla faceta który wyszedł z wojska i letnia woda nie sprawia mu problemów.
12kW i więcej to komfort uwzględniający również potrzeby kobiet i młodzieży (lubi się pluskać).

Dedykowany obwód 3-fazowy, inaczej tego nie widzę.
Moc podgrzewacza należy odpowiednio skorelować z mocą przyłączeniową dla budynku/mieszkania.

----------


## twizzter

Dzięki wszystkim za sugestie, wybiorę trójfazowe 12kW ze sterowaniem elektronicznym.

----------


## maryann

Witam wszech i wobec!
Też jestem na etapie urządzania rzadko używanej łazienki, dlatego rozglądam się wśród fachowców za ogrzewaczem przepływowym. W grę wchodzi dwufazowy 7-8kW, np. : http://www.armatura-polska.pl/index....zem-d75zp.html http://www.armatura-polska.pl/index....-7000-7kw.html . Który lepszy? Czy oba badziewne?

----------


## Dareckyy

Ja wybrałem podgrzewacze Wijasa 3,5 kW do umywalki w WC i 4,5 kW do kuchni. Do łazienki do zasilania prysznica i umywalki wziąłem jednak trójfazowego Siemensa 18/21 kW. Na razie są zamontowane, ale nie użytkowane. Czekam na podłączenie prądu. Wybrałem na podstawie pozytywnych opinii w internecie. Jak zacznę użytkować to dam info również w tym miejscu.

----------


## frelka

Dareckyy, i jak się sprawują podgrzewacze?
Zastanawiam się nad zamontowaniem podgrzewacza w kuchni - do bojlera dość daleko, szkoda wylewanej wody.

----------


## Dareckyy

Cześć Frelka  :smile:  

Wijas 3,5 kW w wc bardzo dobrze, Wijas 4,5 kW w kuchni jest wystarczający, ale szału nie ma tzn. gdybym nie miał zmywarki i miałbym zmywać naczynia w zlewie, to zdecydowanie za słaby. W łazience Siemens 18/21 kW (ustawiony na 21 kW) spisuje się bardzo dobrze. Temperaturę mam ustawioną na ekonomiczną (40 st. C).

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## butynski

Ja mam zainstalowany Kospel 15kw z elektroniczną regulacją . Wylotowa ustawiona na 45 C wlotowa teraz 12 C . Sam prysznic (słuchawka ) super ( z lekką domieszką zimnej) po przełączeniu na deszczownicę słabiutko ! Przy dołączeniu umywalki ( umywalka + słuchawka ) całkiem całkiem , szału nie ma ale wystarczy .

----------

